# I don't count calories anymore



## Denise1952 (Sep 7, 2015)

and I used to count every, little calorie, weigh my foods, and what a total waste of time.  I can show anyone who wants to see, the records I kept on myfitnesspal.  I went back there recently to see if any of the gals I knew were still around.  I had signed up there in 2008 (9).  There was one or two gals I saw right away, still doing much the same thing.  Entering every meal, every exercise into the diary.

I found this article and want to share it because I felt much the same as this gal.  I keep it simple today, and many of you already know I finally started losing weight, and gaining muscle/tone.  Please do the research on this stuff, and don't waste 7 years like I did, counting calories.  Anyone wanting any help, I would be so glad to share more of my story, and how I've finally figured out the healthy, right way to lose fat, and tone my bod Denise

http://www.fiterazzi.com/2014/02/25...helped-me-get-into-the-best-shape-of-my-life/


----------



## imp (Sep 7, 2015)

nwlady said:


> and I used to count every, little calorie, weigh my foods, and what a total waste of time.  I can show anyone who wants to see, the records I kept on myfitnesspal.  I went back there recently to see if any of the gals I knew were still around.  I had signed up there in 2008 (9).  There was one or two gals I saw right away, still doing much the same thing.  Entering every meal, every exercise into the diary.
> 
> I found this article and want to share it because I felt much the same as this gal.  I keep it simple today, and many of you already know I finally started losing weight, and gaining muscle/tone.  Please do the research on this stuff, and don't waste 7 years like I did, counting calories.  Anyone wanting any help, I would be so glad to share more of my story, and how I've finally figured out the healthy, right way to lose fat, and tone my bod Denise
> 
> http://www.fiterazzi.com/2014/02/25...helped-me-get-into-the-best-shape-of-my-life/




 "*I decided to focus on the nutrient density of each calorie."

*This statement, taken from the link you so generously provided, reflects almost EXACTLY my own philosophy on this matter. However, I DO believe in scrutinizing nutritional label info. My wife & I look at several things, but chiefly, # of proteins per # fat, and # of proteins per # of calories. IOW, if the first is comparatively small, in relation to a similar product, we like it. If the second is large, we like that, too; more prots per less calories is a direct measure of "bang for the buck". 

We do not "count calories" at all. But we DO estimate calories ingested daily. More often than daily, is FOLLY. If one's "daily sustenance" calories number is 2000, we know that because of the absoluteness of Physical Science, over the long term, consuming less than 2000 per day will result in weight loss; the opposite is true, also.

A sedentary lifestyle induces "fatness". Less physical activity induces less caloric consumption. Exercise "primes" the body for that eventuality where foodstores within it are inadequate; it thus promotes protein "production" to replace muscle tissue lost to exercise of the muscle.   imp


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 8, 2015)

I take the Zen approach: eat when I'm hungry, drink when I'm dry. 

Plus, I've discovered that the best "diet" in the world is getting sick.


----------



## chic (Sep 8, 2015)

imp said:


> "*I decided to focus on the nutrient density of each calorie."
> 
> *This statement, taken from the link you so generously provided, reflects almost EXACTLY my own philosophy on this matter. However, I DO believe in scrutinizing nutritional label info. My wife & I look at several things, but chiefly, # of proteins per # fat, and # of proteins per # of calories. IOW, if the first is comparatively small, in relation to a similar product, we like it. If the second is large, we like that, too; more prots per less calories is a direct measure of "bang for the buck".
> 
> ...



I agree with your food philosophy Imp. If a person is more athletic they can consume more and higher calories everyday because they burn those calories just as quickly. Exercise is key for losing weight and keeping it off which can be challenging for seniors who become more and more sedentary with the passage of time.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 8, 2015)

I am so tired of it all..   I know what a good diet consists of.. I know that I have to get out and move.. but I'm sick of worrying about every little bulge and pound..   I want to maintain my health.. and will do what I can.. but as for being thin...?    It's NEVER going to happen.


----------



## drifter (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks for the article, Denise. Food for thought. I don't know what's good food or what's bad. I've never eaten an avocado in my life. When you're ignorant as I am and can't exercise, counting calories is all you've got to work with. I've counted carbs and I count calories, but calorie counting can become obsessive. I'll have to do a little research.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2015)

I do exactly what you do Phil and eat when I'm hungry...but there has been a time or 2 in my life when going through different stresses that I've turned to food in comfort and gained a lot of weight. ...and along with it  physical pains to joints that never ached prior to gaining the weight causing even more despair.. All my life I've been slim, weighing around somewhere between 112 and a 116 lbs but just 6 years ago while going through some real trauma I put on another 4 stones ( 56 pounds) in just 18 months..making me fatter than I had ever been in my life including my pregnancies. It was rock and a hard place because it was hard to exercise without back pain and knee pain...and so I became more miserable and ate more...!! 

Finally after 2 years of being so overweight, I had to do something, I was desperate ..so I decided to change jobs and work where it was much more physical and where I'd be so busy food would not available to me the majority of the day, ....that was my way of coping with it and I realise most others at our age would not have those options, but I thank God I did...by the time I started seeing the weight drop off I could go back to my beloved swimming and walking...and that took more off very quickly..too quickly really, I lost a total of 4 stones in 4 months!!

Anyway I've been back to my normal weight of about 116 pounds  for a couple of years, and I'm not pedantic about calorie counting at all.. I'm just careful not to eat too much fatty or sugar laden food... if I don't buy it, I can't eat it!!


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 8, 2015)

I haven't counted calories in over 30 yrs. I know what I can or cannot eat and still maintain or lose weight. I eat whatever I want but in sensible portions.

Holly 116 is very small. What's your height?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm only 5'1 AC... ...perfectly formed I hasten to add..


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 8, 2015)

Aaahhh.....I see.


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 8, 2015)

imp said:


> "*I decided to focus on the nutrient density of each calorie."
> 
> *This statement, taken from the link you so generously provided, reflects almost EXACTLY my own philosophy on this matter. However, I DO believe in scrutinizing nutritional label info. My wife & I look at several things, but chiefly, # of proteins per # fat, and # of proteins per # of calories. IOW, if the first is comparatively small, in relation to a similar product, we like it. If the second is large, we like that, too; more prots per less calories is a direct measure of "bang for the buck".
> 
> ...



Yes, reading nutritional info is important, although I haven't gone as deep as you have into the "science" of it.  You have much more information/knowledge than I do, and thank you for sharing it.

I don't agree with "less physical activity inducing less calorie consumption" for me personally.  I will sit and eat all the wrong things, all day if I don't get off my behind  But I could be misunderstanding your statement Denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 8, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> I take the Zen approach: eat when I'm hungry, drink when I'm dry.
> 
> Plus, I've discovered that the best "diet" in the world is getting sick.



Com'on Phil I know you know some real info, inquiring "love to learn" minds want to know.  I read where being "dry" means you are already dehydrated? What say you my friend denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 8, 2015)

It's all about each individual's choice, I realize that.  I like to post things that have helped me reach my goals, or helping me to.  I do NOT agree with worrying, and I've done plenty of it.  I don't worry anymore, and hope I don't ever go back to it.  I've gotten in some good habits, and it isn't hard for me now.  It was very hard at first, shopping for better foods, going on walking alone (I could never find anyone to walk with at my speed or lack thereof).  I'd say don't sweat it QS but sweating is good as long as you replace the water your bod needs denise


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 8, 2015)

I also only weigh myself about twice a month. If clothes are a bit loose or tight I know I need to adjust food intake quantities and move around/walk more or buy some new clothes.

Had a friend who talked incessantly about her weight and diet, diet, diet, for years. I listened but never replied.


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 8, 2015)

drifter said:


> Thanks for the article, Denise. Food for thought. I don't know what's good food or what's bad. I've never eaten an avocado in my life. When you're ignorant as I am and can't exercise, counting calories is all you've got to work with. I've counted carbs and I count calories, but calorie counting can become obsessive. I'll have to do a little research.



I did get obsessed with counting, and trust me Drifter, I didn't know what all was good for fueling/burning fat-stores either.  I will list some things for you that I eat, and I do NOT leave out goodies  Apologies in advance to any vegans,, or folks with food allergies, this is just for me:

chicken, fish, burger (the leaner the better) pork, and some beef (not a lot only because I am not that fond of it except for a little burger) turkey.
sweet potatos(not yams, the orange ones, don't like'm, lol) cottage cheese, salads (50/50 mix w/spinach) all vegies but no egg-plant.  Mostly raw vegies I like in salads w/garlic ranch dressing, my fave

fruit with at least 2 meals, canned if I can't buy fresh(drained and rinsed) I like peaches, pares, cantaloupe, grapes(big green ones, lol)bananas

nuts(walnuts, almonds unsalted) seeds (pumpkin and sunflower, unsalted)

15 grain or 8 grain bread, 5 seed bread I find at Safeway stores.

I have to eat more as Chic, and imp mention.  My diet is a bit boring, but I use a lot of ginger, garlic, a bit of sea salt if I feel I need a little, and celantro.  Learning about new spices gradually.

I do eggs and bacon, cheese, and no low fat.  2 cups of coffee in a.m. w/real half and half and stevia for sweetner.  

Oh yes, M&M peanut, chocolate covered anything, LOL!  Pie, cake, cookies. Probably something like 90% food, 10% goodies Oh, almost forgot chips, love chips with sandwiches


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 8, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> I haven't counted calories in over 30 yrs. I know what I can or cannot eat and still maintain or lose weight. I eat whatever I want but in sensible portions.
> 
> Holly 116 is very small. What's your height?



It's great when you know your amounts/portions to maintain.  I will discover that as I go since I don't want to lose too much


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 8, 2015)

I've been weighing, but also measurements mean the most as you mention AC (clothes tight etc.).  I've been a bit excited about my new discoveries, and sharing them here.  I'll get passed that stage though I do have a desire to help folks, if I can.  What works for me isn't for all people hugs, denise


----------



## jujube (Sep 8, 2015)

I can't count 'em.....they go down the hatch so fast and in such big groups.   They're not like sheep that politely jump over the fence one at a time.  Calories are like a bunch of looters, determined to steal my sweet, girlish figure....ha!


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 8, 2015)

jujube said:


> I can't count 'em.....they go down the hatch so fast and in such big groups.   They're not like sheep that politely jump over the fence one at a time.  Calories are like a bunch of looters, determined to steal my sweet, girlish figure....ha!



LOL  Well you aren't stressing over counting calories Good for you jj denise


----------



## imp (Sep 8, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I'm only 5'1 AC... ...perfectly formed I hasten to add..



Well,.....I love pretty butterflies, but dog-gone it, the previous avatar was _truly _an attention-getter!   

imp


----------



## imp (Sep 8, 2015)

nw,   * "less physical activity inducing less calorie consumption"

*Never occurred to me how easily my intent with that statement might not be "seen" readily. It must be my Technical Writing background showing, better if I would stick to detailing instruction manuals for repairing cars!

AAR, (At Any Rate) a better way of stating my thought would be, "Not using the body's muscles induces less caloric consumption" (assuming one only sits and breathes, no snacking!   

imp


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2015)

imp said:


> Well,.....I love pretty butterflies, but dog-gone it, the previous avatar was _truly _an attention-getter!
> 
> imp




LOL...I get fed up with looking at myself very quickly... but thank you kind sir!!


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 8, 2015)

I no longer count calories, but I will say it was a HUGE help in getting me started on the road to a healthy weight.  I began (using My Fitness Pal) in January and stopped counting when I reached my goal weight.  I think the biggest benefit here was learning what was a good portion size, the calories associated with different foods and the nutritional content.  Now that I'm down to where I need to be, I still record my weight in there each day, if only to catch myself should I start to slide back up.  Never going back there again.
Bob


----------



## drifter (Sep 8, 2015)

To Denise:

Much obliged.


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 8, 2015)

imp said:


> nw,   * "less physical activity inducing less calorie consumption"
> 
> *Never occurred to me how easily my intent with that statement might not be "seen" readily. It must be my Technical Writing background showing, better if I would stick to detailing instruction manuals for repairing cars!
> 
> ...



Ok, I see where I got mixed up, sometimes we eat not out of caloric "need" or feeling hungry, but out of boredom, depression, stress.  That's more what I wanted to say, thanks Imp


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 8, 2015)

LOL, did you take off your socks and try that as well??  ty for the lovely compliment


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 11, 2015)

I've been feeling this weight-loss is all in my head, like to-good-to-be-true, but this a.m. I weighed in at 120.  I've now lost 20 lbs of what appears to be fat, or no longer "appears" LOL!  I can't help but be excited and happy.  I've also had to add food intake, or up it.  I'm now eating heavier lunches so I don't feel so tired in the evenings.  My energy level really drops when I am not eating enough.

Maybe I should count calories, just when my energy drops.  I added them up on myfitnesspal calculator and was eating 1700, but I burn 500 when I walk the 6 miles (slight incline on about 3/4 of the way) at 3.5 mph.  Those numbers are most likely "not" exact of course, but something to go by (ball-park).  I'm still eating all the food groups, plus quite a bit of carbs this week, not complex.  So that is leading me to believe more carbs in my foods won't effect so much as lack of exercise does.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 7, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> I am so tired of it all..   I know what a good diet consists of.. I know that I have to get out and move.. but I'm sick of worrying about every little bulge and pound..   I want to maintain my health.. and will do what I can.. but as for being thin...?    It's NEVER going to happen.


I know what you mean.  I have been trying to lose weight for all my life practically and am tired of it.  If I just eat smaller portions of good nutritional food I will be okay.


----------



## Yaya (Jan 7, 2016)

Pasta!  :love_heart:


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 7, 2016)

Entenmanns!layful:layful:layful:


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 10, 2016)

Being 5'1 also,I stay around 120 -125 lbs,depending on how much homemade cheesecake I eat.its so hard to control it,I freaking love food! Good job to those that are able to!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm still not counting, and since July 8th, I lost most of the pounds of fat I wanted to.  I do a lot of walking which I know is not for everyone.  I'm blessed to be able to, and I love it so.  What I am getting at is there is no need, evidently, for me to watch what I eat because calories "out" or burned, are always more than calories in.  Well, I also don't snack much.  I do have desserts often, and a hankering for Peanut M&Ms  I drink water, at least 2, 16 oz bottles a day, usually a bit more.

I am 5'2" and 120.  I do muscle building exercises indoors when it's pouring rain.  I've noticed I can still eat the same way as when I am walking which I did figure out just so I could tell folks if they asked.  That's around 1600 on an average, give or take.


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 10, 2016)

I backslid somewhat, over the last several months.  A combination of reduced physical activity due to changed assignments at work, plus the added holiday "temptations" caused my demise.  But, I've recovered from my "victim mentality" and am once again taking charge and am in control of my health goals.   I put in a little extra effort at the gym this morning, and am going to reward myself with a salmon + whole grain sandwich for lunch.      As they say-_ "the way to a man's heart is though his[MY] stomach"_ 

Goal:* lose* 30 lb.s of fat, *gain *(at least) 15 lb.s of muscle.


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 10, 2016)

As a typical man of my generation, I have had little interest in diets. Raised by a mother who lived on sugar and tobacco into her eighties, I just ate what I wanted virtually all of my life and what I wanted was sugar and starch. I did balloon up once to the 190's. At 5'7 that was not so good. I'm a bit wiser now. I do eat more vegetables. Leafy green ones at that. 
I did enjoy the article though, particularly the picture at the end! Loved her line  "If a food has to proclaim its healthy, its probably not." :laugh:  I think the bottom line here is that old standard one that applies to everything; "Moderation in all things".
The Greeks figured that out a couple of thousand years ago.

I just checked your profile. You're young yet. I think you have things down pretty good. Keep on walking. I think that's one of the best things you can do. I try to think of what early humans had to do naturally in order to survive. The men; some strenuous, but brief periods of running and jumping and then a lot of lying around. The women a lot of walking, bending and chewing on nuts (without the chocolate coating) while grumbling to each other about the men.


----------



## Greeneyes (Jan 13, 2016)

When I was in high school, I always weighed 120 lbs. Now that I'm older, I always weigh 113 lbs no matter what I eat.


----------



## Kath (Apr 1, 2016)

It seems to me that the an ideal weight for any given person is relevant to that particular person given his/her height, metabolism, genetic makeup, overall health, etc.  My weight has changed a number of times over the years due to many factors.  I'm now over 70 and I remember fondly being slim for most of my earlier years.  Until I reached my mid-50's, I weighed 115 - 120 lbs. at 5 ft., 5 inches in height.  I did lots of walking and loved to hike whenever possible.  Suddenly, at age 56, I began to gain weight pretty fast, also lost nearly 2 inches in height, started to lose some body hair, plus I had to struggle to do the walking that once was so easy to do.  Long story short, I was ultimately diagnosed with panhypopituitarism - a rare disease caused when the pituitary gland ceases functioning.  Since this gland controls the workings of all the other glands in the endocrine system, lots of stuff stops working, including one's metabolism.  I take manufactured replacement hormones but will never have a body that functions in a normal way.  My endocrinologist has always encouraged me to continue my walking, etc. but has made it clear that I won't ever look like I did prior to getting the disease.  Many people have a flawed pituitary gland but it's never diagnosed so they just keep battling their weight issues with much frustration.  I'm hoping that someday a treatment will emerge that helps.


----------

